# Loveless Turbo Sander



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, anybody use the Loveless Turbo sander? I've seen their ads and checked out the website and plan to buy one of their drywall vacs. Was wondering if the sander would be worth it. Seems like a good tool for closets and corners (not the PC's strong point).


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Since there haven't been any replies to this post, I'll reply to my own post, in case anyone has the same question. Since I first asked the question about the Loveless Turbo Drywall sander, I did a little more research online and found a number of reviews on Amazon. Definitely mixed reviews; enough negatives to steer me away from the tool. Sounds like a good idea whose time has not yet come. Still gonna buy the vacuum, though.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Please let us know how it works. I have looked at them before and just didn't know anyone with one. 

Nate


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I've got this porta cable sander and along with my crapsman vacuum you don't get too much dust. It works great for (maybe) knockdown but works best at knocking down a popcorn ceiling or remodle/retexture jobs where you need to smooth out the old sand texture to start over. It also comes in handy to clean up a HO DYI mud job. I rarely use it but it's nice to have around for certain jobs.
You really have to be careful with new drywall or you will be re-coating walls, plus it roughs up the paper a lot and will leave swirl marks too.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Brockster said:


> I've got this porta cable sander and along with my crapsman vacuum you don't get too much dust. It works great for (maybe) knockdown but works best at knocking down a popcorn ceiling or remodle/retexture jobs where you need to smooth out the old sand texture to start over. It also comes in handy to clean up a HO DYI mud job. I rarely use it but it's nice to have around for certain jobs.
> You really have to be careful with new drywall or you will be re-coating walls, plus it roughs up the paper a lot and will leave swirl marks too.


HEY BROCKSTER, I just finished a job for NASA and it had to be 95% dust free. I rented the Porter Cable from AMES with the pad and 180 grit paper. I was considering buying a unit but your post has me concerned. I had no trouble with it. Yes, you have to watch for the swirls-but other than that -no problemo.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

We have one, and use 120 girt and it still seems to leave swearls. I use it after the first coat and second coat to just brush sand. The final we use 100 on a sanding pole and fine 3m sponges. Works the best for us


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

I love the Porter-Cable sander but also had some trouble with swirl marks at first. Switching to 220 grit pretty much solved that. That thing SANDS! With a light touch, though, it does a great job- fast and virtually dustless.

I'm still looking for a dustless sander for inside corners and places like closets where the PC is hard or impossible to use. I usually wind up using the Radius 360, which works great on corners and all but the most confined spaces. If I need dustless, I've got a hand one that just plugs into the vac hose and uses a sanding screen. Works o.k. but I am still on a quest for a power sander that will work in confined spaces and control dust. I'm just not sure that the Loveless is the one. A number of the reviews I read complained that it was slow and high maintenance, needing oiling every 30 mins. Some said it worked great. I'd really like a professional's opinion, but apparently there aren't many pros who have used it, which tells me a lot.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a kitchen job starting this week.And I was thinking on how to keep the dust down. I was going to wet sand. But then i was thinking of the cheap dustless sanding parts you buy at HD or lowes.Has any one try it and does it work?


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Al Taper said:


> I have a kitchen job starting this week.And I was thinking on how to keep the dust down. I was going to wet sand. But then i was thinking of the cheap dustless sanding parts you buy at HD or lowes.Has any one try it and does it work?


Hey, Al,

I haven't used the sanders at HD or Lowe's, I got mine at a lumberyard about 12 years ago, but I think it's basically the same. It is just like a regular old hand drywall sander but the pad on it has grooves cut in it for the air to flow through and it takes a sanding screen rather than paper. Works great, virtually dustless, excellent for small jobs. The only thing I noticed about it right off was that the sanding screens being a grid, they tend to leave scratches when sanding either up/down or side to side. The way I get around this nuisance is to sand with the sander held kinda diagonally so you're not sanding with the grid on the screen. Does that make sense? I can't think of any other way to explain it. Also, 220 grit screens with a light touch scratch much less.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Al Taper said:


> I have a kitchen job starting this week.And I was thinking on how to keep the dust down. I was going to wet sand. But then i was thinking of the cheap dustless sanding parts you buy at HD or lowes.Has any one try it and does it work?


I've had low dust jobs turn out great by scraping lap-marks and crossing everything off real good and a good moping with a wringer type mop. It is kind of a pain but if you scrape and do a good job as you go along you can get away with no sanding.


----------



## studmancny (Dec 28, 2007)

Agree with Brock put it on good and wet sand using a regular old sponge no grit, something you take out of the sink on your way out the door for no dust. The porter cable works good best we have used. practice on 2nd coat w/ 180-220 grit, but can sand skim coat with no swirls. As said before this thing will eat had aguy sand 12000 ft in 8 hrs. and it looked good.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thought I'd bring this back. I've never seen one.(Loveless) I use the PC

You have to always keep it moving to prevent swirls.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Al Taper said:


> I have a kitchen job starting this week.And I was thinking on how to keep the dust down. I was going to wet sand. But then i was thinking of the cheap dustless sanding parts you buy at HD or lowes.Has any one try it and does it work?


We have cheapo from SW. It works fine on the dust but can't seem to get rid of the the screen lines. Know I have only gone as high 150, maybe if I to 180 or 220 that might work better. Our drywall jobs are too small to sub out. 

I just posted : http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/what-grit-sandpaper-loveless-drywall-153227/

Am ready to buy it but trying to see what grit is the best. Start 120 - 150 and 180? I am convinced it work on the corners and dc but want to make sure I don't get into other hassles. 

Looking for other experiences from Loveless not the PC


----------



## Seattle GC (Nov 9, 2014)

We bought the festool vac and plantex sander. A bit of a learning curve but it does pretty well. The vac is the cx36 which has an auto clean function where it will keep full suction until the bag is completely full. An expensive vac but worth every penny. Just my 2c


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

I have recently bought the Festool Planex and auto clean vac. Absolutely love it, and plan to buy the DTS 400 palm sander to go along with it for the detail work. 
I found in the beginning I was leaving swirls but practice and switching up to a 220 grit for finish sand and only use my 150 paper for rougher areas.
Also I have remove 3 texture ceilings this month with the planex:clap:
On smaller jobs I have the Hyde hand sander that takes the screens and a modified version of the Hyde pole sander. The vacuum adds a lot of drag I find it tiresome compared to a reg old pole sander. But some times dust free Means more than speed.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

swirls come from the mud you use....too soft . I dont get swirls


----------



## Seattle GC (Nov 9, 2014)

Ice, enlighten us on your mud of choice as the rest of us sheep are floundering.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use the Green lid stuff and it def gets less swirls than the blue lid stuff.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> swirls come from the mud you use....too soft . I dont get swirls


I don't know about swirls, but I do know the lighter weight mud and lightweight drywall definitely dents and marks easier than regular board and all-purpose mud.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I think AP mud is to hard and someime if just buffs up...mud will shine
its like the 3 bears
AP to hard
LW is to soft 
and what mud is just right :thumbup:


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Try USG mid weight or Pro form multi purpose. Also break in the pads on the floor or with a sand block before use.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> Try USG mid weight or Pro form multi purpose. Also break in the pads on the floor or with a sand block before use.


Ditto........I run all new pads on concrete floor for a few seconds.......when possible.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Sometimes I use a new sanding block to break them both in.


----------



## quickpatch (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree the porter cable takes a while to eliminate swirls. I try to use the 120 grit for knocking crumbs off between coats and using it for 220 when it is worn down. I find the yellow joest? pads with the holes are easier to use than the stock Pc pads. I agree with Icerock regarding the lightweight all purpose being almost too soft for power sanding. I find a full weight mud works better with the porter cable sander. I have also found the a sanding pole (which hooks to my pc vac) will easily flatten and remove any swirls left by porter cable. I always have a sharpened 5 in one painters tool in my back pocket when I sand. A couple of strokes will clean up the spot where the two walls meet the ceiling, if necessary. I also have a small orbital detail sander with a small triangle shaped pad the gets into inside corners with ease. It also hooks to my vacuum. I envy the guys that do new construction and don't have to worry about hooking all the sanding tools to a vacuum. I sand my patches with a Marshaltown hand sander, hooked to the vac of course.


----------

